# RAF Greenham Common



## krela (Nov 27, 2005)

RAF Greenham Common - A History
Post RAF Official Homepage



> Once the home of cruise missiles, the Commons are now havens for wildlife and a venue for outdoor activities, as well as home to a thriving enterprise centre.



However much of the old RAF base still remains, heavily guarded and well secured, even 10 years after it's decomissioning. The bulk of the bunkers, control tower, water tower are all still present, along with many little reminders of the sites uneasy past.


----------



## wezel (Aug 31, 2006)

What about the much vaunted double perimeter fencing that the L adies peace camp spent many a cold lonely time decorating with flowers and Teddy bears is that still intact


----------



## krela (Sep 1, 2006)

I don't believe so because most of the site apart from the bunkers themselves is either an industrial park or public commonland now?


----------



## RSPhotographics (Mar 3, 2008)

krela said:


> I don't believe so because most of the site apart from the bunkers themselves is either an industrial park or public commonland now?



The only things that remain of Greenham are the former air control tower now derelict and boarded up shrouded by metal fencing, and of course the silo's which were sold off to private owners. I have been there many times however there is still an old undeground petrol tank which they dug up its huge and very rusted..


----------



## johno23 (Mar 3, 2008)

krela said:


> RAF Greenham Common - A History
> Post RAF Official Homepage
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting place,but why is it still so secure and guarded if it is decommissioned and sold off??.


----------



## RSPhotographics (Mar 3, 2008)

JOHNO23 said:


> Interesting place,but why is it still so secure and guarded if it is decommissioned and sold off??.



I am not sure as to why its guarded still I think it still has civilian security but there is nothing there that is questionable, There was talk of AWE storing stuff in the bunkers but not sure whether or how true this is


----------



## marc (Mar 3, 2008)

I've been there round the fence this weekend. According to the signs, it is guarded because it's now an historic monument, and not because it contains any secret or anything.

I loved the signs: "Any damage to this site will result in... , including the fences". Don't remember the exact words...

And as you know: if there wasn't anything really interesting behind, the owners would not bother putting fences! ;-)

Cheers,
Pipopo.


----------



## Neosea (Mar 8, 2008)

Perhaps some of it is radioactive.


----------



## astrokan (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi sorry to ruin your thread but the silos are indeed empty, they where purchased by a film company and listed as historic sites, they are all empty and security is tight because the local chavs try to break into them so smoke dope, screw and set fires. 
The guard will detain you under common law and call the Police. its not worth the hassle as they are just grassy mounds with big doors.


----------



## fender100 (Jan 12, 2009)

*Greenham Common*

Have a look at my site for more details;

www.greenham.greatnow.com


----------



## chelle (Jan 12, 2009)

*Actually*

They store crashed UFO`S there!

Stu


----------



## DigitalNoise (Jan 12, 2009)

I read that part of the conditions on the cold war 'truce' was that the soviets/UK/US could check up on the nuclear bases to see their condition and check the score on the nuclear capability on a regular basis.. I believe the site is still sealed up tight due to that, but I may be wrong.

EDIT: Is it just my computer or is the top link something completely different?


----------



## Bryag (Jan 13, 2009)

We visited last year, and there is still quite alot to see, most buildings now have alternative uses. Apparently the control tower is to be turned into a museum. The Silo's are still surrounded by three high fences, although the razor-wire has been removed, so they are climbable. DO NOT cause damage though as you could be liable for an UNLIMITED fine for damage to fences, etc!

There are a number of reports on the place, you can see ours here

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=5699&highlight=greenham


----------

